

Kali NetHunter turns Android device into hacker Swiss Army knife - rouma7
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/09/kali-nethunter-turns-android-device-into-hacker-swiss-army-knife/

======
omnibrain
You can find the tool itself (and some documentation) on
[http://nethunter.com/](http://nethunter.com/)

